# Hello from the animated film world!



## kev (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi there!

My name is Kevin and I'm happy to finally register and join the forum after much lurking. I currently work at a feature animation studio on the east coast of the states. I've been in editorial and post production for a while, mainly in documentaries but am now transitioning to a technology role here at the studio - building tools for the pipeline.

I've had music as a hobby since my teens and have had projects ranging from hip hop to country to avant garde to punk and music for some short films in between. I'm interested in doing a solo project that incorporates acoustic instrument samples which brought me here. I'm obsessed with the music of Anna Meredith right now so will prob go in that acoustic meets synth arpeggiated melody direction. So prob more solo instruments than ensembles.

Looking forward to picking out some good, cost effective tools for my modest needs and learning and having a lot of fun along the way!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Sep 17, 2019)

kev said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My name is Kevin and I'm happy to finally register and join the forum after much lurking. I currently work at a feature animation studio on the east coast of the states. I've been in editorial and post production for a while, mainly in documentaries but am now transitioning to a technology role here at the studio - building tools for the pipeline.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Kev—good to see a new animation perspective on VI-C. And +1 for Anna!


----------



## GtrString (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey Kevin, yeah animation is a great angle on all things Vi, looking forward to your posts!


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 18, 2019)

kev said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My name is Kevin and I'm happy to finally register and join the forum after much lurking. I currently work at a feature animation studio on the east coast of the states. I've been in editorial and post production for a while, mainly in documentaries but am now transitioning to a technology role here at the studio - building tools for the pipeline.
> 
> ...


Let us know what instruments your looking for. There are many inexpensive yet pleasing solo instruments at Embertone:





Embertone Home


Welcome to Embertone! Your place for sweet Virtual Instruments <3




www.embertone.com





And some cheap yet cool playable sound design instruments at Atom Hub:





Atom Hub


Unusual and experimental sample libraries.



www.atomhub.net





Cheers


----------



## kev (Sep 18, 2019)

thank you for the warm welcome all!

I'm considering the SWAM instruments because I have a sensel morph and bitwig and am interested in the possibility of MPE. I also have a new toy coming in a Manikin Schrittmacher which is a hardware midi sequencer. I was thinking about perhaps exploring using step sequencers with acoustic instrument libraries as well. The obvious downside of this is that it would lose the expressiveness of other midi input, but I'm not going for realism here - mainly looking for a lot of happy accidents that I can arrange into something interesting. Perhaps I'm looking for some libraries that might be more forgiving of less automation, if that makes sense? Thanks for the links X-Bassist! I'll be certain to check them out!


----------



## kev (Sep 18, 2019)

oh and I forgot to mention. As far as instruments, maybe a good cello to start, and maybe a good oboe or clarinet and a tuba? Not trying to do epic orchestration here. I feel like limiting myself to a good set of a few expressive acoustic solo instruments that can cover string, woodwind, and brass in some capacity will drive my creativity, especially since I'll probably add some synths to whatever I make.

For the synths, I'll be using the built in ones in bitwig, as well as omnisphere, and the madrona lab synths.


----------



## tebling (Sep 18, 2019)

Welcome! You're in good company here. Lots of current and ex-VFX and film folks lurking about (including myself, Weta Digital alum).

As for your questions, there are a ton of threads about solo instruments, so search is your friend. I personally am happy with Emotional Cello, and occasionally live recordings of my daughter who is a cellist


----------



## kev (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi there! and thank you for the welcome. Such a warm community. I'm definitely wearing out search haha.

Awesome to see anim and vfx folks here! I'm sure there's a bunch as the worlds do cross in many ways. I'm over here at Blue Sky Studios. Big hugs to Weta!


----------

